# build a small house for nearly nothing



## marlas1too

2 months ago i found this on you tube and have built one small building 8x10 for wood and now ism almost done with a 20x16 small 2 room house for a summer kitchen and a work room 




only i didn't use plastic i cut other pallets to fill in the slats to make a solid wall inside and out-even the trusses were salvaged from the local scrap yard when the tore a mobile home apart for the metal and the gave me the trusses for free so far all i had to buy was nails and ten for the roof(love tin roofs) 
i have my own compressor and nail guns so the work goes fast


----------



## Turtle

Sorry, but the link that you posted is for braiding paracord.


----------



## marlas1too

sorry you are right


----------



## Turtle

Interesting. Neat idea to reuse available resources... Not sure I would want to live in it permanently, but looks like a good idea for a shed or something.


----------



## goshengirl

I've been planning out a shed made with wood pallets (and want to do a chicken coop and compost area, too) - but it's near impossible to find wood pallets these days. Seems like everyone is picking up on the building-with-pallets idea. There are a couple places where I can purchase them, but I need to calculate out whether it will really save money over stick-built...

But thanks for the links - I love seeing what people are doing with wood pallets and other recycled materials. There's some great creativity out there!


----------



## NaeKid

I have seen many videos and how-to's on those MicroHomes. At one point I was considering building one, but, after thinking long and hard about it, I thought that a simple camping trailer would do the trick. A bumper-pull trailer made by ArcticFox would be perfect for 4-season living, the only problem I can see with that is that I would need an 18-wheeler to haul the trailer if I was to bring all my tools along (when I moved to my new place, just my tools filled up an 8' U-haul trailer and part of another moving truck - I have more tools now).

If you really want a micro-home, see about starting with a normal camping trailer and re-work the inside to match what you need.


----------



## gypsysue

Marlas, I think you've done an awesome job, and I'm really impressed with your re-use of materials. You're on my "hero" shelf for that effort! Thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## The_Blob

goshengirl said:


> I've been planning out a shed made with wood pallets (and want to do a chicken coop and compost area, too) - but it's near impossible to find wood pallets these days. Seems like everyone is picking up on the building-with-pallets idea. There are a couple places where I can purchase them, but I need to calculate out whether it will really save money over stick-built...
> 
> But thanks for the links - I love seeing what people are doing with wood pallets and other recycled materials. There's some great creativity out there!


If you're within driving distance of a major metropolitan area, just go to the industrial parkway areas and look for the out-of-business businesses. If they have a realty company selling the place usually you can deal with them, they're usually more than happy to be rid of the 'mess'. I usually get 200-300 good pallets a trip. Selling usuable pallets is a good way to make some quick $$$ too.


----------



## Jimmy24

Beats a cardboard shanty all to pieces. Take a look across the river in El Paso. Those folks would die for your recycled home. You done good.

Considering they say 75-85 % of the population is only 2-5 paychecks from being homeless, contruction like this could become invaluble.

Jimmy


----------



## marlas1too

well here are some pics of the buildings we built for nearly nothing from pallets a wood shed(still needs a door) and a 16x20 building with a old cook wood stove for summer canning or just plain cooking the old way


----------



## jsriley5

Very nicely done. I've used old pallets to make a slew of hunting blinds stnds and a couple of tree houses. If I still had the giddyap I'd be collecting all of em I could ge t my hands on. Not as easy as you think around here though as there is at least one company I know of who's whole busioness is centered on getting repairing and reselling the pallets. They will even buy them so really hard to get freebies. Got mine when I worked for a trucking company as a trailer mechanic. Would love to get ahold of a couple of the old 48 foot reefer trailers. will be looking for those again when I have moved to a new property.


----------



## nomadjanet

For you guys looking for pallets, get out your phone book & call some HVAC contractors that do new & replacement systems, each system comes packed on it's own pallett, they get lots of them. I know the contractor down the road from me gets rid of at least 50 pallets a month. If you had a few contacts like this one. It would be pretty easy to get what you need.


----------



## dixiemama

Office supply companies as well. I work beside of one and their paper and machines come on pallets. Also soda distribution centers. Hubs works for one and we've gotten a few off of them. Also, Lowes. Onc merchandise is stocked, the pallets are stacked and usually trashed.


----------



## Colley1962

*Video has been removed from YouTube*



marlas1too said:


> sorry you are right


Don't know what the first link was supposed to be, but YouTube says the video has been removed.


----------



## marlas1too

https://www.youtube.com/results?sea....0.0.0.86.604.8.8.0...0.0...1ac.1.LG2QiyS9Rtg


----------



## WoodRose

If you're in a dry area, you might also consider: straw bales, plastic bottles, glass bottles. Also, earth filled feed bags... google search earth ships might bring the alternatives up.


----------



## CulexPipiens

Our office gets stuff on pallets... not a lot... but our products that come from manufacturing come packed in large wood crates (3' high, 2' wide and up to 16' long). I've scavenged a bunch of wood from them as have some other co workers. One guy did a fence for his entire property. I'm working on small fence sections and have built a handful of other utility furniture/shelves with them. Look for any sources, not just pallets.


----------

